# Intake / Throttle Body



## nbh2 (Nov 6, 2008)

I just finished installing Corsa Sport with an AEM Brute Force intake (Sounds great btw) - next in line is a set of LT Headers and id like to change out the intake manifold and throttle body - been looking around and cant find any opinions on what size is best. They offer 78-90-or 92mm intake manifolds - anybody have any input on which would be best? Dont know which manifold / throttly body combo would be my best bet.

05 GTO


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Unless you are going full tilt, the stock 90mm throttle body is fine. There are numerous manifolds available, or you could have your stock one ported. The FAST manifolds need an extra insall kit for the LS2 that's in the 05/06 cars. Once you get all this together with the headers and all, get a tune as well to optimize everything.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Don't bother your intake or throttle body very minimal gains. HP to dollor ratio is not worth the money. When you have enough mods where they become a bottle neck than change them.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

I went the port & polish route on the stockers. Not sure what the specific gains are because other Mods. were installed at the same time. I agree with the other posts, not a big area for HP gains. Get that girl a cam and you will be amazed at the gains and the sound...


----------

